# JSF - Zugriff auf Managed Beans



## KSG9|sebastian (22. Mai 2005)

Hi Leute,

gibt es eine möglichkeit auf die ManagedBeans innerhalb des Codes zuzugreifen ? Wenn ich nen MBean "erstelle" kann ich beliebig in den jsp-s mit JSF drauf zugreifen. Gibt es da ne Möglichkeit, dass ich im Code (z.B. beim aufruf einer funktion) an das MBean-Objekt drankomme ?


----------



## Bleiglanz (23. Mai 2005)

natürlich, die liegen ganz normal im entsprechenden scope

z.B. mit session.getAttribute("name");

ggf. musst du über den ExternalContext gehen, da gibts z.B. getSessionMap


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (23. Mai 2005)

ahhh..also so z.B.:


```
//ManagedBean heis mBean, ist von der Klasse "TestBean"

TestBean bean = (TestBean)FacesContext.getCurrentInstance().getExternalContext().getSessionMap().get("mBean");

//tu was mit bean
```


----------

